# Bunny with tooth problems



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Rspca have bunny with spur problems- he will be put to sleep!
I would like to try him with funky - i don't mind to take him for dental but is it fair to him?
I feel like I could rescue him but Heidi had some good points- is it fair to put him under anesthetic every month, him suffering when this teeth grow etc.
What do you think? I am really upset he needs to be put to sleep- he is lovely boy very friendly!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> Rspca have bunny with spur problems- he will be put to sleep!
> I would like to try him with funky - i don't mind to take him for dental but is it fair to him?
> I feel like I could rescue him but Heidi had some good points- is it fair to put him under anesthetic every month, him suffering when this teeth grow etc.
> What do you think? I am really upset he needs to be put to sleep- he is lovely boy very friendly!


Several of out rabbits are dental, and some we took on knowlingly.

You are right - the RSPCA just put to sleep. That's why we adopted some of ours.

We have rabbits that need a dental once or twice a year. We had a young bun that at one point was hving dentals every couple of months for spurs. But now she has them only occasionally.

Every rabbit is different, but our experience here seems to be that once a rabbit is bonded and more content, they need dentals less often.

What bun would need though would be a strict diet of hay/hay/hay/ plus a few pellets.

Our rabbits go with their friends, and cope well with dentals, and bounce back quickly form the anaesthetic.

What suffers is the bank balance. 

Once you get to know the bun, you learn to read the early signs that a dental is imminent. Book them in. Give them Metacam until op, and for a couple of days after.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I would like to rescue him so I haw asked if I can try to bond him with funky and that I am happy with dental.
Whwre are your bunnies going for dental? How much do you spend?
Funky had problems with teeth so I know it can be sorted!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> I would like to rescue him so I haw asked if I can try to bond him with funky and that I am happy with dental.
> Whwre are your bunnies going for dental? How much do you spend?
> Funky had problems with teeth so I know it can be sorted!


It costs us £68 per dental, although we do get a bit of discount as we practically live there! (drop off in morning, pick up in afternoon).


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm going to be the devils advocate and do the reasons why not to...you will have plenty of people doing the opposite.

The main reason is you being a nervous wreck with every op. Then the stress on Funky to have his friend missing for a day. Then the stress on the little bunny itself and of course the cost of the dentals.

The RSPCA I admit are quick to put to sleep but I do see their reasons with animals with ongoing health complications. This little bunny could have a home with you then a bunny that has no medical problems could sit there for months or be pts itself as they just cant rehome it. That's not to say that he doesn't deserve a home as much as the others but that's the hard truth 

What does Richard say? Before making a decision to spend another potential £70 a month plus the stress of it all, he probably should have a say it it.
I imagine that a dental bunny can not be insured either - or will be very limited to what it can be insured for.

As I say, I'm doing the "why not to" side of it, you know why you would want to do it.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

They said no and there is no way I can get him apparently-rspca policy!
I think policy is crap but that's my personal opinion-I understand that they do not rehome them to everybody but if someone agrees for taking them on board that should be allowed.
Insurance won't cover denal but any other condition can be insured so this wouldn't be a problem.
Richard is quite soft and when I said they put him to sleep he understood I would like to take him. I have spoken to Iain and he said this can be sorted depends on severity of the problem-but is he already can have it done every two months not every month-it's mean is a big chance his teeth will be sorted after while and he wouldn't have to go so often.
I just don't agree with them -I know not everybody wants to have problem with bunnies but Funky had dental problems and I know that it is stress but he was quickly back on his feet and happy again! funky is great bunny and I am glad we have him as who knows what would happen to him with his health problems!
I think Miles should have a chance for good home but rspca don't agree!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> I'm going to be the devils advocate and do the reasons why not to...you will have plenty of people doing the opposite.
> 
> The main reason is you being a nervous wreck with every op. Then the stress on Funky to have his friend missing for a day. Then the stress on the little bunny itself and of course the cost of the dentals.
> 
> ...


In our experience, most rabbits cope well with regular dentals. Ours are only away from home for a few hours, and usually go with their friends. They bounce back very quickly.

Certainly taking on a special needs rabbit is not for the fainthearted - and it is expensive too - so you have to go into it knowingly.

It takes a special person.

But when you've given a home to an old rabbit with a tumour, so that she could live out her days in a loving home, rather than be alone at the centre, then PTS......................when you've knowlingly taken on young and beautiful rabbits with dental issues, also due to be PTS, and seen them flourish, and the times between dentals extend ............................when you've taken on an incontinent rabbit with back problems, that went on to become continent and mobile again...............................when you've taken on a rabbit with head tilt, and seen her flourish and binky around with her new friends ........................when you've taken on a half/full wildy who couldn't cope at the centre ans was to be PTS.............................. when you've taken on other needy rabbits............................... you now how rewarding it can be (for the right person).

But then I work with children with special needs too. 

And yes, the whole family has to be commited.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> They said no and there is no way I can get him apparently-rspca policy!
> I think policy is crap but that's my personal opinion-I understand that they do not rehome them to everybody but if someone agrees for taking them on board that should be allowed.
> Insurance won't cover denal but any other condition can be insured so this wouldn't be a problem.
> Richard is quite soft and when I said they put him to sleep he understood I would like to take him. I have spoken to Iain and he said this can be sorted depends on severity of the problem-but is he already can have it done every two months not every month-it's mean is a big chance his teeth will be sorted after while and he wouldn't have to go so often.
> ...


You could try writing a letter to the chair of the committee, putting your case. Offer your vets/DWR as references perhaps.

That's about all you can do, sadly.

In our experience, RSPCA rabbit knowledge is often sadly lacking, and teeth issues can improve dramaticially once a rabbit is on a good hay based diet, and is content.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> You could try writing a letter to the chair of the committee, putting your case. Offer your vets/DWR as references perhaps.
> 
> That's about all you can do, sadly.
> 
> In our experience, RSPCA rabbit knowledge is often sadly lacking, and teeth issues can improve dramaticially once a rabbit is on a good hay based diet, and is content.


What shall I write in the letter? Do you mean head of rspca or our local branch?
I am upset as I believe I am person who can deal with that responsibility and can give him nice home. He is lovely little boy and doesn't deserve to be put to sleep because he has teeth problems!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> What shall I write in the letter? Do you mean head of rspca or our local branch?
> I am upset as I believe I am person who can deal with that responsibility and can give him nice home. He is lovely little boy and doesn't deserve to be put to sleep because he has teeth problems!


I'd write to the manager of the local branch, and also send a copy to the head of the committee.

Just say that you would like to adopt him.

Say that you understand that this is against their normal policy, but that you have experience of special needs rabbits, including dental issues, and can meet his needs.

Tell them the name of your vet, and that they are rabbit savvy.

Tell them that you have goood links with DWR too Igive them website link).

Tell them that you are fully aware of and prepared to meet the costs of lifelong dentals.

But write quickly. perhaps drop it in by hand.

Good luck.

It is possible to get those needy rabbits out sometimes, but brace yourself.

The RSPCA can be stubborn.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Summersky said:


> In our experience, most rabbits cope well with regular dentals. Ours are only away from home for a few hours, and usually go with their friends. They bounce back very quickly.
> 
> Certainly taking on a special needs rabbit is not for the fainthearted - and it is expensive too - so you have to go into it knowingly.
> 
> ...


I know why you do it and I am so so glad that you do  Those bunnies really did land on their feet with you!

I just figured that someone had to point out the issues around it too, and I am sometimes too logical for my own good! I am my own voice of reason most of the time, but not all of the time lol


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> I'd write to the manager of the local branch, and also send a copy to the head of the committee.
> 
> Just say that you would like to adopt him.
> 
> ...


I have written letter, Richard edited it and I am just taking it in now! I was planning to go there today anyway.
Thank you


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> I know why you do it and I am so so glad that you do  Those bunnies really did land on their feet with you!
> 
> I just figured that someone had to point out the issues around it too, and I am sometimes too logical for my own good! I am my own voice of reason most of the time, but not all of the time lol


What you say is really sensible Heidi, and it does need to be said. It's easy to take on one of these rabbits as a knee jerk reaction, and they can't all be saved anyway.

We would have many, many more of the unwanted and needy, if time and finances allowed. The healthy ones don't need us.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> I have written letter, Richard edited it and I am just taking it in now! I was planning to go there today anyway.
> Thank you


Good luck with your letter. I hope it brings the result you want.

Perhaps you can spend a little time talking to him when you visit? Or take him a toy. (some centres sell them). Perhaps a toilet roll stuffed with hay.

Take a photo too if you can.

That way, if they stilll refuse, you will know that you have done as much as you humanly can for this little one.And no one can do more than that.

X


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I have spoken with branch manager and she will talk to vet as it is her decision and she doesn't know if it is due to financial reasons or rabbit welfare!
He is gorgeous boy we have had bit of cuddle today


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> I have spoken with branch manager and she will talk to vet as it is her decision and she doesn't know if it is due to financial reasons or rabbit welfare!
> He is gorgeous boy we have had bit of cuddle today


I am crossing my fingers for you and Miles. Perhaps, if their vet is unsure, they could talk to Iain at DWR?

Glad you got a cuddle. You've made a difference and given him love. That's good.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I have put links to dwr and our vets!
I have explained that we are more than happy cover lifelong treatment and we can give him loving home to make his life happier!
What make me upset is that this little bunny never had good life and now when it could begin they want to put him to sleep!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Let's hope he is given a chance.

Good luck with your appeal.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Funky said:


> I have put links to dwr and our vets!
> I have explained that we are more than happy cover lifelong treatment and we can give him loving home to make his life happier!
> What make me upset is that this little bunny never had good life and now when it could begin they want to put him to sleep!
> View attachment 120381


I hope you win this battle, but don't build your hopes up expect to lose and then a win is a bonus.

It is upsetting that there are animals that don't have a good life and due to the neglect/cruelty they suffer, there is no way back for them.

To be fair to the RSPCA and their policies there aren't many if any people willing and able to take on a little boy in his condition, they have to think of the resources they have available to enable them to take in others that they are able to change the lives of, and rehomed.

It is lovely that you are willing to try with this little boy and I hope you are given the chance.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

sskmick said:


> I hope you win this battle, but don't build your hopes up expect to lose and then a win is a bonus.
> 
> It is upsetting that there are animals that don't have a good life and due to the neglect/cruelty they suffer, there is no way back for them.
> 
> ...


The RSPCA policy on dental bunnies is designed to make sure that dental rabbits are not rehomed to people that don't take the right lifelong care of them. Sadly people have the best of intentions, but don't always keep their word.

But when the right, caring, knowledgeable home is found, with good vet back up, then I really think that an exception should be made. Follow up home visits could be kept up by volunteers for a while if they wanted to keep in contact.

The RSPCA also PTS half wildy rabbits, as they need very experienced homes. (although we managed to adopt one, and get others out, but that's another story)

But when someone you know has found a sanctuary with half wildy experience that was prepared to give them lifelong care( and that sanctuary in fact already had some related rabbits nicely settled in) - when you let the centre know, and are prepared to arrange all transport - and then you find that the manager knowlingly had those rabbits PTS - that is when you lose all faith in the RSPCA...... and walk away.

Too often, they act in ignorance.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

And rspca boss earns £160k a year -I am start thinkin to stop my funds going there!
I still volunteer but I am not paying for him warning that much!!!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

You cna always directly support your local rescue, as most RSPCA centres are self funding, and get nothing from head office.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> You cna always directly support your local rescue, as most RSPCA centres are self funding, and get nothing from head office.


Apparently every branch needs to give head office some money so not everything from fundraising events is going to local branch!
I think it is disgrace what rspca head office is doing! Not right that boss is earning what he is earning-well private sector he can even earn £1m if somebody wants to pay but charity... And local branches needs to support head office -for what bigger salaries there where people here works almost for nothing (in local branches)! All rspca attitude is bit enjoying at that moment!
I hope they are going to let me adopt Miles-I am going to call on Monday to make sure they are going to talk to vet r maybe even I will try to speak to her!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor bunny

I know a lot of private rescues who if a bunny has spurs when there neutered they look at the severity and take into account how poor their previous diet was. but a lot do pts on the basis they end up sitting in the rescue for years and are unrehomeable. 

How long have they had Miles? He does have a tiny little face which can make them more susceptible. 

I believe that in 90% of cases spurs are a manageable condition with plenty of good quality corse hays, a knowlageable owner who has the time to check they are eating twice a day and a good vet! 

I have known some vets charge £130+ for a dental and the refferal vets charge even more! might be worth checking with your vets how much its going to cost. Some also like you to make a regular appointment and some are happy for you to bring them in as needed.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

£68 here, but no appointment beforehand. Just book them in - you get to know your own and when they need one.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Not sure how much we paid for Funky as it went on insurance due to his anorexia!
I will call tomorrow to find out iny vet and in savvy next to my work-as when I go to work he could go with me and be picked up after work!
I am worry that they won't agree for me to take him and it will be very upsetting!
Rspca has him for over 6 months as he is case bunny!
I didnt know smaller head is a sign for lookin for teeth problems
I hope they will be good about it and let me have him! I wouldn't think it will be much more expensive here!


----------



## beccibunny (Aug 12, 2013)

dunno if i'm a bit late with the reply, iv only just joined up.
im a veterinary nurse with a big interest in bunnies (having 3 of my own). regarding the dental problems hay is right, the more chewing they can do the less spurs will grow. supreme science have recently brought out a dental diet for bunnies called Fibafirst. its a complete diet so pellets not need. its high in fibre & promotes more chewing, therefore reducing dental problems. may be worth a go. if you decide to give it a go sign up to happy hoppers with supreme science wich will give you money off vouchers. supreme dont care if you use each voucher 2-3 times either as long as you dont take the mick too much. hope that helps


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

beccibunny said:


> dunno if i'm a bit late with the reply, iv only just joined up.
> im a veterinary nurse with a big interest in bunnies (having 3 of my own). regarding the dental problems hay is right, the more chewing they can do the less spurs will grow. supreme science have recently brought out a dental diet for bunnies called Fibafirst. its a complete diet so pellets not need. its high in fibre & promotes more chewing, therefore reducing dental problems. may be worth a go. if you decide to give it a go sign up to happy hoppers with supreme science wich will give you money off vouchers. supreme dont care if you use each voucher 2-3 times either as long as you dont take the mick too much. hope that helps


Hi there. Good to have someone else aboard.

We feed hay/hay/hay and a few Science Selective pellets. Some of our rabbits like the Fibre First sticks too, but we don't give them to all of them.

We also have a (dental) bunny (sadly with terminal cancer), who is also allergic to hay :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:

We now feed him on grass/apple leaves/blackberry leaves/dandelion leaves. He is nebulised daily, and is on steroids, so we also feed him milk thistle, which is good for the liver. He also has a mound of Fibre First sticks.

It's no means feat finding enough juicy grass for him every day (2 huge bowls full), and we now have a couple of dozen tubs of grass growing - and the garden is left to grow like a jungle!

It's a mad, mad, bunny world!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Hi there. Good to have someone else aboard.
> 
> We feed hay/hay/hay and a few Science Selective pellets. Some of our rabbits like the Fibre First sticks too, but we don't give them to all of them.
> 
> ...


I honestly admire what you are doing-i don't know where you taking energy from but on the other hand we take everything what has been thrown on us and we dealt with it -cancer, cyst,head tilt, lump etc yiu just need to keep going!
Does your bunny with cancer have chemo? How bunnies cope with cancer? Is this something which can be offer to bunnies?
We have been told with Stuart that radiation in his case wasn't option as bunnies below 1.5kg don't take it well and is high risk of death! 
You are doing amazing job!!!

By the way we are getting Miles -they have greed for us taking him home when he is neutered!


----------



## Sass (Aug 15, 2013)

I've had so many buns with tooth problems (including 2 that had to have their front teeth taken out completely) And I think if the bunny is happy enough then keep having dental's is fine, as long as it's affordable to you of course. But you know if they don't seem happy any more or if they're in to much pain in between the dental's.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Sass said:


> I've had so many buns with tooth problems (including 2 that had to have their front teeth taken out completely) And I think if the bunny is happy enough then keep having dental's is fine, as long as it's affordable to you of course. But you know if they don't seem happy any more or if they're in to much pain in between the dental's.


You are right, they can be happy; but you need to have painkillers at hand, as need for a dental can loom suddenly. And for some, you may need to watch out for tooth abscesses - which can be treated nowadays.


----------



## Sass (Aug 15, 2013)

Summersky said:


> You are right, they can be happy; but you need to have painkillers at hand, as need for a dental can loom suddenly. And for some, you may need to watch out for tooth abscesses - which can be treated nowadays.


Yes, a painkiller supply is a must. And a very careful watch for tooth abscesses, they can be hard to spot though sometimes.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Sass said:


> Yes, a painkiller supply is a must. And a very careful watch for tooth abscesses, they can be hard to spot though sometimes.


You're right there. We have rabbits with ulcers that only showed up in skull X rays. We just knew something wasn't right.


----------



## Sass (Aug 15, 2013)

Summersky said:


> You're right there. We have rabbits with ulcers that only showed up in skull X rays. We just knew something wasn't right.


Abscesses in general in buns sometimes, my first bun had one that grew inwards and there was nothing they could do for her  She was only a young one too.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> You're right there. We have rabbits with ulcers that only showed up in skull X rays. We just knew something wasn't right.


From what I know Miles looses intrest in his food. With Funky he would stop eating so it was sign for his teeth!
What else shall I be looking for?


----------

